# offshore Quantity Surveyor looking for job in NZ



## Jasperpscheng

Hello everyone!

I'm a qualified QS and looking for employer to give me a job offer so that I could move to NZ....

Anyone got tips and experience sharing on looking for QS job in New Zealand?

How is the QS market over there in NZ? A lot of job vacancies but just get no feedback.... any successful case of offshore QS get offer from NZ?

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

A friend of mine from back home in the UK landed a QS team leader / QS first level manager role in one of the big construction businesses here - Naylor Love while still in the UK. He is an experienced QS. I don't think he found the experience of actually getting the job offer that difficult, but it was a few years ago now.
He hated it. He only lasted several months in the job until he wanted to leave. It just wasn't for him at all. He complained (to me at least) constantly about the management structure, the software used, the processes - saying they were archaic and it was like going back to his training days, and of course he struggled with the actual job itself, managing a team of NZ experienced QS's as everything was different (materials used, construction industry, prices, rules and regulations etc.) than what he was used to in the UK. After about 6 months or so Naylor Love bought out a competitor company and offered all the staff jobs and he ended up being demoted as there was another guy brought in from that company who was more senior and he became his manager. He ended up handing his notice in after 15 or so months and he shifted his family back to the UK.

A major attribute the companies will be looking for is NZ experience as that is key in this type of role. Another is a visa that allows you to work here. Many employers don't even want to entertain anyone who doesn't even have the right to work here. They don't understand nor want to get involved with anything Immigration unless absolutely necessary. They don't understand it is job offer first before work or resident visa application. Maybe try to educate them in a cover letter ?
All you can do is write to every construction company that employs QS's and hope one of them becomes interested. You'd be better off picking all of the suitable employers off the list of Accredited Employers as these have already been approved by Immigration to employ from overseas. Don't wait for a vacancy to appear. Send a CV and cover letter to them all regardless if they have a job vacancy or not. Maybe let them know you are committed to the move and would even come out to NZ for a visit to meet in person to discuss any suitable role.


----------



## Jasperpscheng

Thanks escapedtonz!!! That's really helpful and let me have an idea of the QS market in NZ. 

I honestly believe that most of the QS employers in NZ are reluctant to deal with overseas candidates. That's why I have hired an licensed immigration agent to work on my behalf for helping potential employer to settle all immigration process. I have even left the contact of my agent so that employer can direct communicate with my agent. I don't know if it works but at least I buy a hope.

One more question, in your opinion, do you think I should take Job search visa to look for job in person in NZ? and which month will probably have more job offer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oladipokj

Hey Jasper,

Where you successful with your search? If yes, which agent did you work with.




Jasperpscheng said:


> Thanks escapedtonz!!! That's really helpful and let me have an idea of the QS market in NZ.
> 
> I honestly believe that most of the QS employers in NZ are reluctant to deal with overseas candidates. That's why I have hired an licensed immigration agent to work on my behalf for helping potential employer to settle all immigration process. I have even left the contact of my agent so that employer can direct communicate with my agent. I don't know if it works but at least I buy a hope.
> 
> One more question, in your opinion, do you think I should take Job search visa to look for job in person in NZ? and which month will probably have more job offer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------

